# Boot Error 1962



## Acarlos (Jan 27, 2000)

When i start my PC the memory counts and then the numbers 1962, comes
up and that is it, and it doesn't go to anything else it just
continually repeats 1962. has anyone encountered this problem and
knows how to fix it.
I appreciate all help. Thanks


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

Offhand, I believe its a setup configuration error but I may be wrong...

To enter setup is usually F1,F2,Del or F10
when first booting...

Have you added/changed anything?? Pushing to the top until I can verify my info. or someone else can better answer...Sorry..


----------



## Spinach (Jan 4, 2000)

Offhand I can't remember what the error code stands for but I will check up on that. If you have changed anything in the (F1, del etc.. depending on your machine) BIOS try changing it back, if this brings you no luck try loading the BIOS defaults to restore your systems setup back to it's oringinal working state and see if that helps.

BTW, usually in your POST test, do you perchance know what your sytem detected/tested after your RAM?? This might help if it is an actual failing hardware device so you can remove it and try start up without it.

Dammit, if only I remembered what that code was for, sorry







But as I say, when I leave work I'll find out at home!


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Check out http://servicepac.mainz.ibm.de/eprmhtml/eprma/721.htm 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Spinach (Jan 4, 2000)

Good URL Angel, I think that cuts the problem down a whole lot!!

Acarlos: Take a [email protected]@k there, you'll find all you need i think

Good luck!


----------

